# Probleme Calendrier Abonnement



## scb (27 Août 2014)

Bonjour

Je me suis abonné à un site URL de l'Apple.com pour faire mon cycle de charge-décharge de la batterie tous les mois et maintenant j'arrive pas à supprimer cet abonnement.

Il me marque toujours "Vous ne pouvez pas modifier les éléments des calendriers auxquels vous vous êtes abonné." et à gauche il ne me marque pas "supprimer" non plus.

Comment supprimer cet abonnement?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2014)

la premiere phrase est logique
t'as aucun droit d'écriture
(donc d'ajout modif dans cette couche de calendrier)

par contre comment t'y prends tu pour tenter la suppression?

mode usuel:  ca se fait via " sélection " dans la liste de gauche
 et clic droit /supprimer


----------



## scb (27 Août 2014)

Je fait clic droit mais il n y a que "Lire les informations" Réglages abonnements" et "Copier URL dans la presse papiers"


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2014)

scb a dit:


> Je fait clic droit mais il n y a que "Lire les informations" Réglages abonnements" et "Copier URL dans la presse papiers"




edit je viens de verifier sur des abonnements
voilà ce que tu devrais avoir


----------



## scb (27 Août 2014)

il y a une petite fenêtre que s'ouvre avec :

Partage de "Notebook Battery" sur: webcal://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/images/notebook_icalreminder.ics


Si vous allez sur le site d'Apple, j'ai cliqué sur "Charger et décharger la batterie de mon ordinateur portable" en bas à droite
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2014)

scb a dit:


> il y a une petite fenêtre que s'ouvre avec :
> 
> Partage de "Notebook Battery" sur: webcal://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/images/notebook_icalreminder.ics
> 
> ...


je viens de m'y abonner
et...de supprimer via le menu indiqué au dessus

donc TON calendrier est mal foutu ( soit que niveau session , soit niveau OS)

Allez hop
la routine
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire 


* verification réparation du volume

*
*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour *combinée* de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour *déjà* faites
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1755
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour


----------



## scb (27 Août 2014)

J'ai bien ouvert une nouvelle session tant que "Invité" et la hop il apparait "Supprimer" en faisant clic droit.

Donc ça vient de ma session?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------

Et quand je fais " + " pour ajouter un abonnement il me marque: 

Vous ne pouvez pas ajouter ou modifier d'évènement dans un calendrier d'anniversaire.
Les événements du calendrier des anniversaires proviennent des contacts de Contacts. Pour les modifier ou ajouter des dates danniversaire, utilisez Contacts.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

Bon merci beaucoup j'ai trouvé comment faire apparaître le fameux "Supprimer"

Je me suis connecté à iCloud et cliqué sur "Calendrier" et fait la mise à jour.
Après je me suis rendu sur le programme Calendrier et la hop en faisant clic droit j'ai réussi à supprimer l'abonnement auquel je m'étais abonné.
Puis je me suis de nouveau déconnecté.

Merci à tout le monde


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## Georges81 (8 Septembre 2017)

scb a dit:


> Bon merci beaucoup j'ai trouvé comment faire apparaître le fameux "Supprimer"
> 
> Je me suis connecté à iCloud et cliqué sur "Calendrier" et fait la mise à jour.
> Après je me suis rendu sur le programme Calendrier et la hop en faisant clic droit j'ai réussi à supprimer l'abonnement auquel je m'étais abonné.
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème.

Après vous être connecté à iCloud et Calendriers, quelle mise à jour avez-vous faîte et comment?
Tous mes remerciements.

Georges


----------

